# Yoshikane SKD ?



## DJDINO (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi all, have been trawling through the forum for a few days, dangerous place :loll: I am a home cook, have sharpening experience on stones and glass with my chisels and planes being a builder/carpenter not sure how much this will help though, have ordered a King 1000/6000 stone.

I have narrowed my search to 2 knives, both different, I like the Yoshikane SKD 240mm gyuto, I prefer the non hammer finish but cannot find these at Epicurean Edge etc ? the other knife that looks to fit the bill is the Akifusa 240 Gyuto, although I don't love the handle. A dark hexagonal handle http://www.epicedge.com/shopexd.asp?id=84648 on a SKD would be my idea of a great knife.


----------



## greasedbullet (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. 

I have a Yoshikane SKD kasumi that has been rehandled and I love it. Very sharp, great edge retention, low stiction.


----------



## turbochef422 (Jan 21, 2014)

I've messed around with a skd hammer finish and it's a great knife. I just bought a skd Kasumi that's re handled and I can't wait to get my paws on it.


----------



## daveb (Jan 21, 2014)

My SKD kasumi Gyuto is one of my favorites. Not an expensive knife, but at 210mm its a 1st choice for quick and dirty jobs. Can't speak to the Akifusa. 

Have you tried contacting EE or A Frames about availability of kasumi finish? I'm not a fan of the hammer finish either but I've not seen one in person.


----------



## greasedbullet (Jan 21, 2014)

my boss has a Yoshi Hammer finish suji and really likes it.


----------



## DJDINO (Jan 22, 2014)

Exactly what I'm after, OUT OF STOCK unfortunatelyhttp://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/24292268 SLD not SKD, looking at some of the specs for both there doesn't look to be a huge difference ?


----------



## labor of love (Jan 22, 2014)

you can get a yoshi skd at raketun...ive heard mixed reviews of that SLD too.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 22, 2014)

Most of the choice Yoshikane on A-Frames are out .He does have a 270mm V2 steel still in stock beautiful knife.


----------



## chefcomesback (Jan 22, 2014)

My SKD from Rakuten took 2 months to arrive and i didn't save that much. They have V2 versions there too but communication was quite painful and you have to make sure you are buying right item. Don't bother asking the seller any question , I havent had any replies for my numerous e-mails. For the peace of mind I would order from EE


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 22, 2014)

I have only good experience from A-Frames.Plus he carries some small forge knives not in the mainstream.


----------



## DJDINO (Jan 22, 2014)

Sent emails to both EE and A Frame, see what they come back with, thanks again for your help all, much appreciated.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 22, 2014)

How about a wa Itinomonn from Maksim? Stainless clad V2...not quite the same, but in the same realm, maybe. Also Jon should (hopefully) get in another batch of his stainless clad Kochi at some point.


----------



## DJDINO (Jan 24, 2014)

^ Thank you mate will have a look at the Maksim

Superfast response from both EE and A frame, unfortunately it looks like the hammer finish SKD is the only one available.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jan 24, 2014)

Maksim may be able to get you a kasumi SKD (he used to sell them under his "Zensho" name). Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Chefu (Jan 24, 2014)

keithsaltydog said:


> I have only good experience from A-Frames.Plus he carries some small forge knives not in the mainstream.



I've bought from A Frames a couple times and have had very good experiences. Got a Shige yanagi and most recently a Yoshikane gyuto w/burnt chestnut handle 240 V2. I've been very impressed with the V2. I think it was Rick's sticktion videos that prompted me to purchase the knife in the first place. It does wonders going through onions / potatoes / carrots etc.


----------



## DJDINO (Jan 26, 2014)

Think the Kasumi SKD is a no go, what are peoples thought on Konosuke HD and HH ?


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jan 26, 2014)

Completely different knives to the Yoshikane. They are typical Sakai lasers, i.e. very thin and light. In that class I would be looking at something from Ashi Hamono or Sakai Yusuke.


----------



## gavination (Jan 26, 2014)

DJDINO said:


> Think the Kasumi SKD is a no go, what are peoples thought on Konosuke HD and HH ?



Can I ask what the answer was that you got back? I've been waiting for these to come back into stock and am kicking myself for not getting one at the time. Did you hear back from Maksim that they're not getting any more?

Thanks!


----------



## turbochef422 (Jan 26, 2014)

I've been using a Kasumi skd for a few days now and it's insane. I would out it up there with some of my favorite I've use. If jns did get them in again I would jump on one at a different size


----------



## gavination (Jan 26, 2014)

Can I ask where you got yours Turbo? Is it one of the tsuchime gyutos?

Thanks!


----------



## turbochef422 (Jan 26, 2014)

On bst right here last week. I was looking for one and there it was.


----------



## gavination (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh... You're the one that bought my knife... :lol2:

Man! That thing is gorgeous! You are one lucky dude!


----------



## DJDINO (Jan 26, 2014)

Not heard back from Maksim, I think it unlikely though.


----------



## daveb (Jan 26, 2014)

A year or so ago Maksim discounted the Yoshi SKDs he had in stock. He posted something to the effect that they were commonly available and he was discontinuing them. You might try a WTB thread.


----------



## gavination (Jan 26, 2014)

Yea, I should've bought one when I had the chance. Especially one of the SLD sujis. Kicking myself for that one! I opted for a Kato at the time though! :laugh:


----------



## chefcomesback (Jan 26, 2014)

Gengetsu from JKI is similar to what you are looking for , you may ask Jon to see when he is getting more in


----------



## easy13 (Jan 26, 2014)

Why not just get the SKD Tsuchime? Its a hell of a knife itself. Love mine


----------



## gavination (Jan 27, 2014)

Chefcomesback, I considered Gengetsu, but it's a bit more expensive. Back to more saving!

Easy13, while I like the look of them, there's a part of me that just loves that kasumi finish. I'll have to check them out again next time I stop at EE (which is every time I'm in Seattle hah!)

Sorry OP for hijacking!


----------



## DJDINO (Jan 28, 2014)

Ordered a Yoshikane SKD hammer finish, any recommendations for a Saya ?


----------



## gavination (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice! I'd love to hear what you think of it. 

As far as sayas go, I had a hard time finding any and got a lot of responses of "You can try our premade saya, but it may not work." from various vendors. You can always make your own!

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/12276-Making-a-saya

And a number of other tutorials. Aside from that, I think it'll have to be a custom job. I researched one for Yoshikanes when I was looking at buying one and never found anything that would fit. Maybe someone else has come across something?

Me personally, I think I'm going to end up making all my own sayas anyway. Fun!


----------



## DJDINO (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for the link gavination, I will make a saja, just need some appropriate timber.

I am happy with my decision, I assume like other expensive hobbies it won't be my only purchase :biggrin:

Thanks again for everyones input, I am a novice so it has been appreciated.


----------



## gavination (Jan 29, 2014)

DJDINO said:


> Thanks for the link gavination, I will make a saja, just need some appropriate timber.
> 
> I am happy with my decision, I assume like other expensive hobbies it won't be my only purchase :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks again for everyones input, I am a novice so it has been appreciated.



There are a good number of tutorials as well as people's experiences making sayas on and off the forum so you should be able to find different opinions on various steps to help answer your questions and find ways to solve a problem should you run into it. Plus, the community is pretty good about helping especially with projects like these.


----------



## crunchy (Jan 31, 2014)

Glad to hear you're lovin the yoshi turbo. She was a great knife


----------



## Sharbuckle (Feb 5, 2014)

Great choice, I'm a big fan of the yoshikane skd knives


----------



## DJDINO (Feb 12, 2014)

OK back from holidays and the SKD was here waiting, excellent service from EE, it really is a lovely knife in the flesh. 

I have started to practise sharpening on our old Global knives with a King 1000/6000 stone, very similar to sharpening chisels TBH although a little harder to hold the angle, I have cut 2 templates, one a 13deg and one at 15, assume 13 is OK just not as durable ? results are ALOT better than the old global sharpener, slices paper like a razor now, by the time the Yoshikane is losing it's edge I will be on top of it.


----------

